# NetworkManager just won't do IPv6

## palettentreter

Really, I don't get it. This has been broken in various ways for a while now. Currently I have USE=dhclient, and OF COURSE net-misc/dhcp[ipv6]. When I run dhclient or dhcpcd manually, it does its IPv6 stuff perfectly. BUT stupid NetworkManager just won't execute it. The connection clearly has IPv6 enabled:

```

[ipv6]

method=auto

dns-search=

ip6-privacy=0

[ipv4]

method=auto

dns-search=

```

Now get this. When enabling the connection:

```

# strace -fvt -s100 -e trace=process -p `pgrep NetworkManager` |& grep dhclient

[pid 15088] 02:48:04 execve("/sbin/dhclient", ["/sbin/dhclient", "-d", "-q", "-sf", "/usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper", "-pf", "/var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid", "-lf", "/var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-38c72cb6-64ef-4705-a7a8-6e925beadfd1-eth0.lease", "-cf", "/var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-eth0.conf", "eth0"], ["LANG=en_US.UTF-8", "LC_COLLATE=de_DE.UTF-8", "LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8", "LC_MONETARY=de_DE.UTF-8", "LC_NUMERIC=de_DE.UTF-8", "LC_TIME=de_DE.UTF-8", "PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin", "GIO_USE_VFS=local"]) = 0

^C

```

And that's it. It never even tries to execute another dhclient to do the IPv6 config. But in syslog it insolently claims:

```

Feb 09 02:48:04 wald NetworkManager[15025]: <info>  (eth0): Activation: successful, device activated.

Feb 09 02:48:09 wald NetworkManager[15025]: <info>  (eth0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Feb 09 02:48:09 wald NetworkManager[15025]: <info>  (eth0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Feb 09 02:48:09 wald NetworkManager[15025]: <info>  (eth0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

```

WTF? What timeout? My GF has a Fedora 20 machine and there NM runs two copies of dhclient, one for IPv4 and one for IPv6. What's different on my Gentoo machine?

Sorry about the tone, but sometimes NM really rubs me the wrong way  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## UberLord

 *palettentreter wrote:*   

> Sorry about the tone, but sometimes NM really rubs me the wrong way 

 

Don't use it then?

dhcpcd-gtk and dhcpcd-qt work quite nicely  :Smile: 

----------

## palettentreter

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't use it then? 
> 
> 

 

Yeah I know. But it's in fact the only way I can get the bluetooth tethering working with my mobile phone. It does have these perks that sometimes make it very convenient. And then it breaks with such basic, simple things like IPv6. If getting rid of it was that simple, there would be no reason for me to hate it so much.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ant P.

 *palettentreter wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Don't use it then? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Try connman instead.

----------

## palettentreter

 *Quote:*   

> Try connman instead.

 

Yeah I get it, no one on gentoo wants to bother with debugging the pile of bloat that is NetworkManager. But connman might actually be a good idea, it almost works on my Jolla   :Cool: 

Now only to fix those build errors on connman-gnome...   :Laughing: 

```
dbus-binding-tool --prefix=connman_agent --mode=glib-server --output=connman-agent-glue.h connman-agent.xml

Unable to load "connman-dbus.xml": "connman" is not a valid D-Bus interface name

Makefile:600: recipe for target 'connman-dbus-glue.h' failed

make[2]: *** [connman-dbus-glue.h] Error 1
```

... Which seems to be a known issue: https://502552.bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=380652

Ok at least I'm getting somewhere with this, not like NM where all you can do is this

----------

